# Chile, the Last Paradise



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Hi Guys, I want to show the beauties of my country: Chile, the last frontier. As the thread goes on, more provinces will be added, so post!!!!!

Province of Parinacota (next to Perú and Bolivia)

Volcán Parinacota y Lago Chungará, en el altiplano.









Bofedal de Isluga









Llamitas!!!!!!!(so nice)









Altiplano













































Las ciénagas de la laguna cotacotani









Lago chungará



























Putre


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Marsupilami said:


> Llamitas!!!!!!!(so nice)


:llama:

:lol:


Those "llamas" look so cute... :hug:


Well, Chile is a very diverse country, with one of the most arid deserts in the world at the north of the country, beautiful valleys in the central territory, wonderful scenaries in the south of Chile with forests, lakes and snowed volcanoes, and an outstanding landscape in the patagonia. Chile has a really impressive geography. :cheers:


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Wow what a wonderful place with lovely animals !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I visited Chile 12 years back damn luv every single minute of it ! Went to Santiago, and beaches in Vina Del Mar & Valparaiso. Unfortunately I didn't hav camera at that time.

The Andes stands very next to the capital and the downhill ride to Valparaiso was very spectacular.

Next trip I must visit Antofagasta & Iquique in the north & Puerto Montt, Conception, & Punta Arena in the south


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Here i got some pics from Chile.  Hope you like them.


Moon Valley









Atacama Desert









Antofagasta Portal









Elqui Valley









Easter Island




































Archipiélago Juan Fernandez/Robinson Crusoe Island


















The largest swimming pool in the world... Algarrobo :happy:









Siete Tazas National Park









Various southern Chile lakes and lagoons













































General Carrera Lake









Patagonia









Fagnano Lake









Torres del Paine National Park






















































Antartica










:cheers:


----------

